# Experienced CPC looking for Remote-UTAH



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (Feb 3, 2017)

I am an experienced coder looking for a part-time remote position.  I have experience in ophthalmology, physical therapy/orthopedics, risk adjustment, and EKG/ECHO. I am a very quick learner and will catch on to any specialty. I have experience in both hospital outpatient coding and physician coding. I have attached my resume to this email. I look forward to learning and growing with you!


----------

